# new user from GA



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!!


----------



## pt0872 (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome and get comfortable.....

This site is way to addicting.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: fellow Georgian to AT and have Fun!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: To Archery Talk!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome t:darkbeer AT~


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT
:wav:
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* crueldeer. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

